# 4 week old kittens



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

My kittens are four weeks old this friday and i was jus wondering when i should start weaning them onto kitten food and how!! I have already tried soaking some dry food in water until its really mushy but i just cant get them to try it! 
Also while i'm here, mommy cat can sometimes be quite rough with her babies, she bites their head, neck, and face. I know she is only playing but is it ok for her to be so rough??


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Now is a good time to start. Wet food or minced meat mixed with kitten formula is a good starter. Put some food in the little monsters mouths and see what happens. :wink: Sometimes it can take more than one try.

Mother cat is rough, but she knows the limits. Don't worry about that.


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*weaning*

the little monsters just spit it back out! i've been trying for three days now! they seem more interested in licking the walls in my house!! and my fingers but only when there is no kitten food on them!! lol! awkward little things!!!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: weaning*



aimes08 said:


> the little monsters just spit it back out! i've been trying for three days now! they seem more interested in licking the walls in my house!! and my fingers but only when there is no kitten food on them!! lol! awkward little things!!!


Patience my friend, patience. :wink:


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

If they spit it out, they aren't quite ready yet. I used to have to dip their face in it just to get them to try it. When they are ready, they'll catch on.


----------

